# CCLondon Two up TT



## derrick (22 Feb 2016)

Our first TT of the year, all welcome, I will be riding come and say hi. After the TT has finished we will be having a bevvy in the pub next to the finish line. A bit of a social, Nice hilly course, Be good to see some of you there.


----------

